# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  zasto nekad ne dolazi do otvaranja?

## cokolina

sto zapravo utjece na otvaranje rodnice? zasto se to desava pri porodu uz trudove koji bi ipak trebali nesto napraviti po tom pitanju?

ovo sam nasla;
Oksitocin je hormon koji izaziva kontrakcije maternice prilikom trudova.
Trudovi i porod uključuju vršne koncentracije hormona oksitocina, ponekad zvanog hormonom ljubavi i prolaktina – majčinskog hormona.

....ali sto kad se desi da uz svu medikalizaciju i drip ipak ne otvarate? zasto je to tako? jel se moze na to nekako ujtjecati, mozda jos u trudnoci?
pitam jer znam da su mnoge zavrsile na carskom, recimo da je sve bilo ok na porodu i u trudnoci, samo se nisu otvarale kad je trebalo?!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ne otvara se rodnica nego vrat maternice

----------


## cokolina

> ne otvara se rodnica nego vrat maternice


dobro, zasto se ne otvara vrat maternice?
iako moze se i ovako reci;
Lopta omogućava ženama da zauzmu različite položaje tijekom trudova, što im olakšava bolove, posebice u leđima, ali i skraćuje vrijeme trajanja poroda s obzirom da gravitacija omogućuje brže *otvaranje rodnice*– objasnila je Erika Spirić,  primalja u varaždinskom rodilištu.

----------


## marac komarac

ja ti mogu cisto laicki iz svog primjera reci da sam imala trudove a jaaaako se sporo otvarala a razlog: grc od straha i bolova :/

----------


## MGrubi

ako te uhvati strah ili panika ili neugoda tvoje tijelo će nsatojati odgoditi porod za sigurniju lokaciju , a  to radi na način da  uspori i oslabi trudove i da koči otvaranje grliča

----------


## monax

Ja sam dobila oksitocin i sporo se otvarala pa su mi dali i drugi. E onda sam se počela otvarati. Imala sam trudove ali neučinkovite i onaj aparat (zaboravila sam kako s zove, mislim CTG ali nisam sigurna) nije zapisivao trudove.  

Tako mi je bilo u obje trudnoće.

Sjećam se su me svaki put pitali jesam li imala operacije na vratu meternice.

A zašto vjerovatno ni oni neznaju dok puštaju da se žene pate i u zadnji moment ih šalju u op.salu

----------


## mamma Juanita

http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...D=144&Show=804


> U svakom slučaju, ljudski porod je sličan onom kod ostalih sisavaca (skupini životinja koje doje svoje mlade) i uključuju iste hormone – tjelesne kemijske poruke. Ti hormoni potječu iz najdubljih i najstarijih dijelova mozga i izazivaju trudove jednako kao što imaju i moćan utjecaj na naše emocije i ponašanje.
> 
> Istraživači, kao npr. francuski kirurg i začetnik prirodnog rađanja Michel Odent, vjeruju da bismo lakše rađali kad bismo više cijenili činjenicu da imamo iste korijene kao drugi sisavci pa i da dijelimo iste hormone.
> 
> Trudovi i porod uključuju vršne koncentracije hormona oksitocina, ponekad zvanog hormonom ljubavi i prolaktina – majčinskog hormona. Ta dva hormona su vjerojatno najpoznatiji po svojoj ulozi u dojenju. Uz njih u procesu rađanja igraju važnu ulogu i beta-endorfin, tjelesno prirodno sredstvo za ublažavanje bolova i stresni hormoni adrenalin i noradrenalin. Postoje i drugi hormonski utjecaji na porod koji još nisu dovoljno razjašnjeni.
> 
> Svi sisavci traže sigurno mjesto za rađanje. Iskustvo uređivanja gnijezda vjerojatno uzrokuje povećanje razine prolaktina koji se navodi i kao hormon gniježđenja. U toj fazi, kao što ste primijetili kod svoje mačke, ometanje ili osjećaj nesigurnosti mogu zadržavati početak poroda.
> 
> Čak i nakon početka trudova postoje neka stanja koja će usporiti ili čak zaustaviti sam proces. Ako se stresni hormoni aktiviraju osjećajem straha ili opasnosti, kontrakcije će se usporiti. Tijela sisavaca kreirana su za rađanje u divljini gdje je odgađanje poroda i traženje sigurnosti prednost u slučaju opasnosti.
> ...


http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...2ID=&Show=2162
http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...2ID=&Show=2201

----------


## cokolina

pa ja sam iskopiralo  upravo iz ovog teksta 2 recenice.  
i nije mi jasno. 


nigdje ne opise zasto ne dolazi do otvaranja uz recimo idealne uvjete, znaci kada si opustena, imas trudove, pripemis se za porod i znas cemu sluze trudovi, ima prirodan porod ili cak uz drip...zasto ne dolazi uz sve to do otvaranja, nego zavrsisi na carskom rezu. nikako mi to nije jasno, i ne mogu nigdje naci neko konkretno objasnjenje na to. 

nekako mi taj faktor opustenosti i privatnosti nije dovoljno jak da bi se neko otvorio ili ne, iako je naravno bitan i nikako ga se ne smije zanemariti.

----------


## Felix

kazes idealne uvjete, ali da li mislis na bolnicu? na lezanje uz ctg? na to da si sama u predradjaoni? da te svako malo provjeravaju da li si se otvorila i koliko?...

kuzis, tesko je reci sto su idealni uvjeti. to je vrlo individualno. npr meni osobno porod u bolnici ne bi bio ni blizu idealnom. i uopce se ne bih zacudila da mi se desi tako nesto, da radjam u bolnici, pa makar sve bilo 'idealno'. ok, ja sam mozda ekstrem  :Grin:  ali hocu reci da je vrlo tanka granica i sve je to tesko opipljivo.

nego, ajde malo objesi neokorteks na klin, vibraj pozitivno za divan porod i pricaj bebi kako cete se uskoro upoznati   :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## cokolina

> kazes idealne uvjete, ali da li mislis na bolnicu? na lezanje uz ctg? na to da si sama u predradjaoni? da te svako malo provjeravaju da li si se otvorila i koliko?...
> 
> kuzis, tesko je reci sto su idealni uvjeti. to je vrlo individualno. npr meni osobno porod u bolnici ne bi bio ni blizu idealnom. i uopce se ne bih zacudila da mi se desi tako nesto, da radjam u bolnici, pa makar sve bilo 'idealno'. ok, ja sam mozda ekstrem  ali hocu reci da je vrlo tanka granica i sve je to tesko opipljivo.
> 
> nego, ajde malo objesi neokorteks na klin, vibraj pozitivno za divan porod i pricaj bebi kako cete se uskoro upoznati





> uz *recimo* idealne uvjete, znaci kada si opustena, imas trudove, pripemis se za porod i znas cemu sluze trudovi, ima prirodan porod ili cak uz drip...


dakle mislila sam na uvjete takve kakvi jesu a da su idealni u bolnicama nije mi bilo ni na kraj pameti, nego sam mislila ukoliko je rodilja opustena i bez straha odlazi na porod, tijelo moze zakazati, ponekad. a ne mogu biti ravnodusna na ovo. jer ako je to i genetski uvjetovano, jao meni. ne kazem opet da je, samo postoji ta mogucnost, pa je uzimam u obzir i pokusavam si nekako olaksati.

----------


## Felix

aha, dakle _recimo_ idealni uvjeti?... pa sama cinjenica da _nisu idealni_ je sasvim dovoljna.

tu je i podsvijest. mozes sebi ti sto puta razumom objasnjavati da je bolnica sigurno mjesto za roditi, ako podsvijest kaze NE, primitivni dijelovi mozga koji odlucuju o porodu slusaju kompetentnijeg, tj. podsvijest  :Grin:

----------


## Felix

ponavljam, *nemoj razmisljati,* razmisljanje te, posebno sada, nece odvesti u pravom smjeru. pusti forum, knjige, price s poroda i slicno. isprintaj saradadeviinu i zoraninu pricu i vizualiziraj kako i ti lako i sigurno radjas kao sto su one, ali na mjestu koje si ti odabarala za svoj porod, tj. u bolnici. 

nemoj molim te razmisljati o svim mogucim situacijama u kojima bi ti porod mogao otici u krivo. tvoj porod bit ce super, prekrasno i jedinstveno iskustvo  :Heart:  

no hard feelings  :Love:

----------


## cokolina

tesko mi to izgurati iz podsvjesti.

----------


## cokolina

> tvoj porod bit ce super, prekrasno i jedinstveno iskustvo  
> 
> no hard feelings


 :Heart:  
nadam se...

----------


## Školjkica

cokolina   :Heart:  
ja sam nakon prvog poroda zamrzila bolnicu(iako bi neko rekao da je to jedan sasvim prosječan i ok porod), isto me strah da kad opet dođem tamo da će mi se sve zablokirati, zato se nadam da ću moći kod kuće izdržati čim dulje, a opet-mogla bi me beba preduhitriti pa ni ne stignem do bolnice

----------


## cokolina

mozda sada znas razlog zasto je tako bilo prvi puta, pa ces sad moci izbjeci problem?

----------


## Elinor

cokolina, ja sam se otvarala jaaaaaako sporo:
došla u bolnicu u noći sa puknutim vodenjakom, otvorena 1,5 cm; odmah sam dobila pravilne, prirodne trudove na 7 minuta, a otvaranje je išlo ovako:
-u 2.45 otvorena 1,5 cm
-u 7.00, 2,5 cm
-u 11.00, 4 cm
-u 14.00, 4,5 cm
-u 16.00, 10 cm i rodila.
Ja sam sretna što sam se otvarala tom brzinom jer je bilo gotovo bezbolno. Dakle, nije svako sporo otvaranje nepoželjno, ono tvom tijelu daje vremena da izluči sve potrebne kemije da porod teče prirodno i glatko.
Neotvaranje u idealnim uvjetima je, mislim, izuzetno rijetka pojava. Puno je češće neotvaranje uz nespreman cerviks sa bebom kojoj još nije došlo vrijeme, uz flaše i flaše dripa...dakle u uvjetima daleko od idealnih. Porod se ne mora desiti u pola sata da bi bio lijep. Ja nikad ne bih mijenjala svoj 14 sati dug porod za neki brzi, isforsirani od dva sata.

----------


## cokolina

:D  super

znaci ti si se ipak uspjela otvoriti bez dripa?

----------


## mikka

tebe ustvari strah dripa? ako da, slobodno ga odbij.

----------


## Školjkica

cuj ja nisam imala problema s otvaranjem, dosla  5 cm otvorena i u roku 8 sati  rodila, sta se cini podnosljivim, ali i nisam dosla sa strahom kako ce sve biti, a sad imam sliku kako to sve izgleda i bojim se opet borbe( a strah nije dobar), iako ovaj put idem u Rijeku, a 1. put je bilo u Zagrebu
Ma trenutno sam prilično mirna i sve sretnija što se bliži termin, a ne znam kako će izgledati kad sve skupa krene

----------


## TinnaZ

ne znam u kojem si tjednu, ali pred sam porod prestani razmišljati, posjećivati forume, čitati knjige, zavoravi kad ti je termin, raduj se dolasku svoje bebe - to ti je moj recept.
A što su idealni uvjeti, možda nisi svjesna da ti smetaju reflektori, da ti podsvjesno smeta miris bolnice, da ti smeta pištanje ctg-a, a podsvijest je itekako svjesna. Ti si ok, opuštena, ali prava strana tvoga mozga kaže da treba pričekati još koji sat više da uvjeti budu savršeni za dolazak te bebe.
Sporo otvaranje - otvarala sam se od početka prve noći do početka druge noći, između toga je bio dan u kojem sam obavljala razne obaveze itd. nesvjesna da je porod počeo. Tek na pregledu u podne sam saznala da sam otvorena 4cm. U 17h popodne je proglašeno sporo otvaranje, nepravilni trudovi, i preopurka drip. No meni je bilo baš ok, sviđali su mi se moji trudovi koji iako spori, nisu bili bolni, i sve je fino na kraju završilo bez dripa na moje malo jače "molbe".
Sporo otvaranje ne znači i težak porod, ja bih rekla baš naprotiv, manje intenzivan i daje vremena tijelu koliko mu treba.

----------


## TinnaZ

Ja sam si pomagala tako da sam ignorirala sve oko sebe (što ne uspijeva svima). 
Oduvijek sam znala da žene to mogu, da su napravljenje tako da rađaju, da im je ta uloga zacrtana u zvijezdama. A valja sam i ja žena, pa prema tome   :Smile:

----------


## cokolina

> tebe ustvari strah dripa? ako da, slobodno ga odbij.


otkud ti to? ne ne bojim se.

----------


## cokolina

> ne znam u kojem si tjednu, ali pred sam porod prestani razmišljati, posjećivati forume, čitati knjige, zavoravi kad ti je termin, raduj se dolasku svoje bebe - to ti je moj recept..


ma nije me strah uopce bilo (imam 5 dana do termina) dok se nisam sjetila da nam je u obitelji problem to otvaranje. ali opet, mozda sam ja crna ovca  zenske strane8) 

inace me uopce nije strah. samo se raspitujem u slucaju da se to *ipak* desi, kako si pomoci. eto, nije me strah opcenito gledajuci.  :Wink:

----------


## TinnaZ

vjerojatno tvoja obitelj ima jako dobru intuiciju i podsvijest, za razliku od nas nekih   :Smile:  
Izbjeći tako da ćeš do 8cm ostati doma.

----------


## cokolina

[quote="TinnaZ"]vjerojatno tvoja obitelj ima jako dobru intuiciju i podsvijest, za razliku od nas nekih   :Smile:  [/quote
 :? 
malo si me zbunila?

----------


## TinnaZ

pa kad si napisala da vam je problem otvaranje. Možda podsvijest detektira bolnicu kao, uvjete, buku, svjetlo, pištanje, pipkanje itd., pa čeka prirodnije uvjete, neku sigurnu špilju    :Laughing:   ma nemoj me slušati.
Ja sam se isto otvarala 24h, i da sam to sve vrijeme provela u bolnici, sama bih sebi išla na živce, a onda i osoblju, i vjerojatno bih popustila svim raspoloživim kemijama za ubrzavanje poroda.

----------


## cokolina

aha.   :Grin:  
mozda. mislim da sam ja po tom pitanju drugacija  8)

----------


## TinnaZ

a uvijek može biti i neka falinga, to možda da pitaš ginekologa

----------


## cokolina

> a uvijek može biti i neka falinga, to možda da pitaš ginekologa


da, bilo bi zanimljivo cuti njihovo medicinsko objasnjenje.

----------


## anika2

koliko sam shvatila ti si tražila medicinske razloge neotvaranja,a nitko nije spomenuo građu kostiju,možda to ima veze.ja sam nisam otvarala,niti moje dvije sestrične ....svaka od njih je imala 2 poroda,što je dakle 5 neotvaranja ...i mene zaista zanima da li imaju kosti veze s tim

----------


## Beti3

Građa zdjelice ima veze sa širinom porođajnog kanala, ali nema nikakve veze sa otvaranjem cerviksa.
Ponekad sportašice imaju jaku muskulaturu dna zdjelice, pa i to ometa porod čeda, ali opet nema veze sa maternicom.

U porodu dolazi do skraćivanja i zatim otvaranja cerviksa, tj onog dolnjeg dijela maternice koji viri u vaginu (rodnicu).
Kod prvorotke se najprije skraćuje, pa otvara, zato prvi porod dulje traje.
Kod višerotke se to događa istovremeno. I sve je puno kraće.

Ako ti je lakše zamisliti, prolaz kroz vrat maternice mora od ničega ili debljine prsta krajem trudnoće, narasti na promjer muškog dlana u porodu. Tek tada beba prolazi. To je proces koji zahtijeva puno vremena. 
Zašto zapne? Ima puno razloga, ali to i nije bitno da rodilja zna.

U porodu se treba koncentrirati na dijete koje stiže, a ne na građu kostiju i organa, pa je lakše. 
Znajući da svaki trud, što je jači, smanjuje vrijeme do trenutka kad postajete mama, sve ostalo stavlja u drugi plan.

----------


## anika2

hvala na odg.nisam ni imala trudove sa 41+1.dakle trudovi su bitni za otvaranje?

----------


## Cubana

> Zašto zapne? Ima puno razloga, ali to i nije bitno da rodilja zna.


Baš je i bitno da zna. 
Porod često zapne zbog "faktora okoliša" koji utječu na hormonalni status rodilje, a koji je odgovoran za otvaranje.
Silni pregledi, 74 različite osobe koje prođu boxom i zavire u mjesto otvaranja, sve to može usporiti porod, pa čak i smanjiti stupanj otvorenosti.
Sve to potiče lučenje adrenalina koji, ako se luči u krivom trenutku, može dovesti do usporavanja poroda. 
Kad bi o tome vodili računa oni koji su za to zaduženi, kad bi više poštovali intimu i želje rodilje, ne bi ona trebala o tome misliti.
Ovako, može na to na vrijeme obratiti pozornost, naglasiti to u planu poroda...

----------


## Anvi

> koliko sam shvatila ti si tražila medicinske razloge neotvaranja,a nitko nije spomenuo građu kostiju,možda to ima veze.ja sam nisam otvarala,niti moje dvije sestrične ....svaka od njih je imala 2 poroda,što je dakle 5 neotvaranja ...i mene zaista zanima da li imaju kosti veze s tim


Kosti nemaju veze s time, osim ako nije u pitanju nekakva patologija, npr. rahitis (to je nekad bio problem, danas je gotovo nepostojeći u zapadnjačkom društvu), neka prijašnja trauma kostiju zdjelice, i tak...
Strah, ometanje, tj. ovo što ti je napisala Cubana, to su razlozi neotvaranja ili otežanog otvaranja.

----------


## Beti3

> Baš je i bitno da zna. 
> Porod često zapne zbog "faktora okoliša" koji utječu na hormonalni status rodilje, a koji je odgovoran za otvaranje.
> Silni pregledi, 74 različite osobe koje prođu boxom i zavire u mjesto otvaranja, sve to može usporiti porod, pa čak i smanjiti stupanj otvorenosti.
> Sve to potiče lučenje adrenalina koji, ako se luči u krivom trenutku, može dovesti do usporavanja poroda. 
> Kad bi o tome vodili računa oni koji su za to zaduženi, kad bi više poštovali intimu i želje rodilje, ne bi ona trebala o tome misliti.
> Ovako, može na to na vrijeme obratiti pozornost, naglasiti to u planu poroda...


Nisam uopće o tim razlozima mislila kad sam napisala da rodilja ne mora znati. Mislila sam o anatomskim i fiziološkim, a ne psihološkim. Tj. oni razlozi koji su čisto patološke prirode.

Priznajem da meni osobno "faktor okoliša" nije bitan kod poroda, jer su meni svi i sve oko mene samo u svrhu da porod završimo beba i ja živi i zdravi, a ja budem u svom svijetu, u koji ne dopire ništa od okoliša, samo koncentracija na dijete koje rađam.
Svjesna sam da nismo sve takve, ali kad pišem, uglavnom krećem sa svog stanovišta, nadam se da mi se to ne zamjera.

----------


## Beti3

> hvala na odg.nisam ni imala trudove sa 41+1.dakle trudovi su bitni za otvaranje?


Ovaj post mijenja onaj tvoj prethodni.
Znači, nije se radilo o otvaranju na pravilne trudove, nego o porodu koji nije krenuo na izračunati termin.

A to su dvije sasvim različite stvari. Tebi je znači porod induciran, jer nije počeo 8 dana nakon datuma. To nema veze sa otvaranjem vrata maternice. Da bi se vrat otvorio treba imati pravilne i djelotvorne trudove. O, da trudovi su bitni za otvaranje. Oni su jedini uzrok otvaranju.

Da nisu napravili indukciju, tvoji bi prirodni trudovi započeli sami za koji dan ili tjedan. Samo je trebalo čekati, ako želiš. Ili dozvoliti liječnicima indukciju. Dobro je i jedno i drugo.

----------


## Cubana

Jako je mali broj žena koje imaju anatomske, patološke prepreke otvaranju, napredovanju poroda i sl.
A opet ih se puno, previše nađe podvrgnuto raznim intervencijama zbog nenapredovanja. 
Očito je da je hormonalni balans jako bitan, a i da je na njega strašno jednostavno utjecati i poremetiti ga.
Nismo sve iste, meni može cijela generacija studenata biti u sobi, pa čak me kolega s godine i pregledao. 
Ali kad se sjetim koliki je broj žena kojima je neugodno dojiti u javnosti, razumljivo mi je da im atmosfera i ophođenje u rodilištu može zakočiti porod.

----------


## Cubana

> Da nisu napravili indukciju, tvoji bi prirodni trudovi započeli sami za koji dan ili tjedan. Samo je trebalo čekati, ako želiš. Ili dozvoliti liječnicima indukciju. Dobro je i jedno i drugo.


Indukcija je dobra, ako za njom ima potrebe, ako je majka ili dijete ugroženo.
Ako nije, a 41+1 nije prenesena trudnoća, nije jednako dobro. Ali najčešće dobro završi.

----------


## anika2

beba je bila ugrožena,manjak plodne vode,samo 16mm

----------


## jarčica

evo moj primjer: dok sam bila u boxu, naravno priključena na drip, trudovi idealnog razmaka, ne bole me, ma savršeno-pregledavaju me naizmjenično 2 osobe: primalja i doktor (koji mi je od prije bio onako malo :/ zbog svojih nekih komentara 5 mjeseci prije poroda). Pri kraju poroda, nalaz doktora 7 cm, nalaz primalje 10 cm.

Eto što podsvjest može napraviti.

----------


## S2000

Prvi porod sam imala trudove 16 sati... drugi porod sam dosla s jakim trudovima a otvorena 3 cm. Za uru sam se otvorila svih 10. Mir cini cuda... (dali su mi da budem u nekoj prostoriji sama, jer je u predradaoni bila jedna zena). U predradaoni sam bila kraatko i odmah u radaonu i odmah na izgon..

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## lovely___love

> U porodu dolazi do skraćivanja i zatim otvaranja cerviksa, tj onog dolnjeg dijela maternice koji viri u vaginu (rodnicu).
> Kod prvorotke se najprije skraćuje, pa otvara, zato prvi porod dulje traje.
> Kod višerotke se to događa istovremeno. I sve je puno kraće.


A da li kod drugog porodjaja koji se na pola završio  carskim ovo isto važi o potencijalnoj dužini prvog i drugog ? Tj.ako  dete nije prošlo kroz porodjajni kanal da li se drugi računa kao prvi u smislu brzine otvaranja i sl.?

----------


## Argente

Ovo i mene zanima?

----------


## Beti3

Ako se prvi put cerviks otvorio djelovanjem trudova, računa se. Bitno je otvaranje cerviksa, ne prolaz bebe.
Ako se carski rez napravio prije početka trudova, tada je cerviks isti, nije se otvarao, iako je ipak omekšan samom trudnoćom. Logično je da će otvaranje u porodu nakon prethodnog carskog reza, biti brže nego da je prva trudnoća, ali ne takvim tempom kao nakon prethodnog vaginalnog poroda, tj. nakon već jednog otvaranja.

Iako, sve je to jako individualno. Može satima stajati na 5 prstiju, da bi se u pola sata otvorio na deset, može ići lijepo linearno, prst na sat ili slično. Jako je puno faktora u igri, i psihičkih i fizičkih.

----------


## Ginger

Meni su na vbac-u rekli da sam ko prvorotka - carski je bio nakon puknuca vodenjaka i nekoliko slabasnih trudova, a otvorena sam bila samo 1 cm

----------


## lovely___love

Hvala Beti,lepo i pomalo utešno je to čuti

----------


## lovely___love

ps. Meni je prošli put stiglo negde do pola(4-5 prsta) pre hitnog carskog,trajalo je  jedno šest sati,malko i duže.Jedino me brine taj deo s odlubljivanjem  posteljice i šansom da se to ponovi ali to je već druga priča,kad dodje  vreme naći ću odgovarajuću temu

----------


## FIGICA

Kod nekih psiha, mojoj cimerici u rodilištu su preporučili epiduralnu jel je bila malo otvorena a dobila indukciju i zaista joj je pomoglo,jako brzo se otvorila i rodila. Jedna cimerica je imala konizaciju ili tako neki zahvat i nikako se nije mogla otvarat ni nakon 3 doze gela tako da je išla na carski i drugi puta odmah na carski. Kod mene je bio problem jako kasna ovulacija a sve žene tretiraju kao da imaju savršen ciklus od 28 dana i o.na 14, tako da su me prerano poslali na indukciju i onda nije to prirodno

----------


## Cordelia

Kako mogu sama znati koliko sam otvorena ako želim taj dio odraditi doma na miru i gdje se osjećam sigurno pa onda ići u bolnicu samo na finale?  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

Uf, ja sam se namučila...22 sata rađanja na 41+3, bez svojih trudova a otvorena 1'5cm-ništa... a ona 4,5kg.

meni su u bolnici objasnili da je najvjerojatnije do hormonalnog kaosa, imam hashimoto pa su općenit svi hormoni zbrčkani.

ugl. preživjela sam, malena također, ali da ću više rađati-ne.

ako i da, idem na svjesni carski jer je ono što sam prošla bilo doslovno mučenje. od gela, dripa,epiduralne,bušenja vodnjeka,epiziotomije,gubitka krvi, visokog tlaka....  :Shock:

----------


## newmom

> Uf, ja sam se namučila...22 sata rađanja na 41+3, bez svojih trudova a otvorena 1'5cm-ništa... a ona 4,5kg.
> 
> meni su u bolnici objasnili da je najvjerojatnije do hormonalnog kaosa, imam hashimoto pa su općenit svi hormoni zbrčkani.
> 
> ugl. preživjela sam, malena također, ali da ću više rađati-ne.
> 
> ako i da, idem na svjesni carski jer je ono što sam prošla bilo doslovno mučenje. od gela, dripa,epiduralne,bušenja vodnjeka,epiziotomije,gubitka krvi, visokog tlaka....


Bas ovako je i meni bilo. Samo je kod mene trajalo 28 sati i 41+1. I nisam imala hashimoto vec visok tlak. 

I ja sam rekla NIKAD VISE a i ako onda carskim rezom inace nema drugog dijeta.

Sad je prosla skoro godina i pol i mislim drugacije. "Bolje je vaginalno" "Nema se kasnije toliko bolova i problema" iii ... " Ma ako sam prezivila prvi puta onda cu i ovaj put a i sad znam sta me ceka" haha

----------


## Vrci

Ja imam hashimoto, pa sam se otvorila u roku keks, sama, uz trudove doma. Nakon klistira (a nekih 5h od prvog truda) sam bila na 6-7cm

----------


## Tanči

Ja sam se isto namučila.
6 sati luđačkih trudova.
Bez pauze.
Sve je bilo kao jedan ogroman trud od 6 sati.
Užasno bolno.
Šipku na krevetu sam iščupala za koju sam se držala.
I nikako se otvorit.
Došla do 4 cm i gotovo.
Tlak prošvikao, preeklampsija i na kraju hitni carski.
Moj spas, a bojala sam se carskog ko vraga.
Mala rodena ogromna 4250g 52 cm, glavica 38 cm
Uzasno velika beba za mene ovako malu (160cm)
Rekla sam nikad više i tako je i ispalo.

----------


## Beti3

> Kako mogu sama znati koliko sam otvorena ako želim taj dio odraditi doma na miru i gdje se osjećam sigurno pa onda ići u bolnicu samo na finale?


Ne možeš to sama sebi izmjeriti preko velikog trbuha. A da i možeš doći do maternice, trebala bi imati znanje ili praksu da izmjeriš. Mjerenje zaboravi  :Smile: 

Osim toga, nekad otvaranje ide jako sporo, a nekad krene k'o ludo i za 20 min se maternica otvori i 4 cm, a ako se to dogodi od 6 na 10 cm, znači da taj čas beba krene van. Otvorenost nije mjera po kojoj rodilja određuje kad će u rodilište.

Ako ti pukne vodenjak, pogotovo u mlazu, treba krenuti odmah. Radi predostrožnosti jer, iako najčešće sve prođe u redu, postoji statistička mogućnost prolapsa pupkovine.

Ako ne pukne, a inače je sa trudnoćom, sa položajem bebe i sa tobom, sve u redu, onda ovako nekako.
Prvih 4-5 cm otvaranja trudovi su uglavnom podnošljivi, sa razmacima koji se smanjuju na oko 5 minuta. Sve dok imaš volje tipkati, ne treba u rodilište  :Smile:  Sve dok ne moraš stati kad dođe trud, ne moraš u rodilište. No u časui kad ti trud presječe dah, kad se "moraš" sagnuti da ga predišeš, tada si već vjerojatno prešla onu granicu od 5 cm i vrijeme je da kreneš. 
Lijepo se parkiraš kraj ulaza u rodilište i pratiš trudove. Oni će ti sami reći kad je vrijeme.
 Ako ti je prvi porod, onda će te itekako iznenaditi njihova snaga i učestalost. Ako budeš čekala predugo, u jednom času više nećeš moći ići nikuda. Obično kad otvorenost pređe 8 cm, porod obuzima toliki dio ženinog tijela, da mozak odbija dati nalog nogama da hodaju  :Smile:  
Nije tako kod svih, ali moje četverostruko iskustvo kazuje da sve što mogu u tom času je leći i raširiti noge, beba ide van bez obzira na mene. Kod mene je svaki put taj zadnji dio, tj od 6 do 10 cm trajao manje od pola sata i bio izuzetno bolan (bez obzira imala drip ili ne) . Ono otvaranje do tih 6 cm mi je bilo gotovo bezbolno i trajalo satimaaaaaaa, ali sam i spavala između trudova.

Uglavnom, danas su u rodilištima na strani mame i bebe, bez brige budi.

----------


## Vrci

> Prvih 4-5 cm otvaranja trudovi su uglavnom podnošljivi, sa razmacima koji se smanjuju na oko 5 minuta. Sve dok imaš volje tipkati, ne treba u rodilište  Sve dok ne moraš stati kad dođe trud, ne moraš u rodilište. No u časui kad ti trud presječe dah, kad se "moraš" sagnuti da ga predišeš, tada si već vjerojatno prešla onu granicu od 5 cm i vrijeme je da kreneš.


E ovo potpisujem, tocno tako je bilo meni. Dosla sam u bolnicu tad kad nisam mogla normalno proci kroz trud,i 5cm je bilo

----------


## lasica1234

Beti, puno ti hvala na opsirnom postu. I mene je sve ovo zanimalo, pa mislim da mi je sada puno jasnije.. uf, bojim se malo kako se vrijeme blizi..

----------


## Beti3

Ne trebaš se bojati. Nije lako roditi, to nitko ne kaže, ali nije ni preteško. 
A, najbolje u svemu je to da onog časa kad beba izađe, prestaje svaka bol. Nevjerojatno, ali trenutno. I, još nevjerojatnije, već za koju minutu se ne sjećaš intenziteta boli. Mislim. znam da se sjećaš  :Smile:  , ali tijelo je tako naštimano, da zaboravi intenzitet koji porod predstavlja. Hormoni tada luduju. Da ne kažem kakve osjećaje izazove prvi kme-kme, ono od vatrometa u glavi do paničnog straha: hoću li ja to moći.

I svi su ti osjećaji sasvim razumljivi i uobičajeni.
I ono kad se rodilja "pogubi" u toku poroda. I nema pojma što da radi i zašto uopće mora tako jako raditi  :Smile: . Uobičajeno i razumljivo.

Slušaj babicu i svoje tijelo i sve će to proći.

----------


## newmom

> Ne trebaš se bojati. Nije lako roditi, to nitko ne kaže, ali nije ni preteško. 
> A, najbolje u svemu je to da onog časa kad beba izađe, prestaje svaka bol. Nevjerojatno, ali trenutno. I, još nevjerojatnije, već za koju minutu se ne sjećaš intenziteta boli. Mislim. znam da se sjećaš  , ali tijelo je tako naštimano, da zaboravi intenzitet koji porod predstavlja. Hormoni tada luduju. Da ne kažem kakve osjećaje izazove prvi kme-kme, ono od vatrometa u glavi do paničnog straha: hoću li ja to moći.
> 
> I svi su ti osjećaji sasvim razumljivi i uobičajeni.
> I ono kad se rodilja "pogubi" u toku poroda. I nema pojma što da radi i zašto uopće mora tako jako raditi . Uobičajeno i razumljivo.
> 
> Slušaj babicu i svoje tijelo i sve će to proći.



..Ja sam se jos tjedan dana nakon toga sjecala, cak sam znala u noci se probuditi jer sam sanjala bol. Ali mozda je to kod mene sto sam imala tezak i dug porod i nisu bili prirodno trudovi vec izazvani. Prvo mi je dijete pa neznal dali postoji razlika ali puno zena su mi ispricali (koje se imali oboje) da de to nemoze uopce uporediti te dvije boli.

Polako se i ja pripremam za drugo dijete, ovo sa otvoranjem je i mene bas zanimalo kad u bolnicu jet kad sam se ja poradjala bilo je satima bolove a nisam se otvarala kako treba. A kad sam se otvorila i kad su poceli press trudovi uopce se toga ne sjecam jer sam vila vec izcrpljena.

Znam samo da kontrole kad su gledali koliko sam otvorena (napocetku jos kad nisu trudovi dosli) da me je to tolikooooo bolilo da sam rekla kod drugog dijeta im nedam haha.

Meni je u tom "kad se rodilja pogubi pa nista nezna" bio moj muz jaka podrska. Na pocetku trudnoce sam govorila ja cu to sama nezelim da muz prisustuje. Sad razmisljam drugacije. Mislim da njega nije bilo da bih sto posto isla na carski.

----------


## Beti3

Moje osobno iskustvo je da me jednako boljelo i sa dripom i bez. Prva dva poroda su bila bez dripa, treći je bio posve induciran. drip od prije početka trudova, a na četvrtom sam dobila drip oko 10.30, a rodila u 10.50, dat je uglavnom za bolje stezanje maternice nakon poroda baš zbog toga što sam bila četvororotka.

Pregled otvorenosti nije bolan, bolno je samo ako usput radi ručno otvaranje radi ubrzanja poroda. To sam doživjela jednom, u onom induciranom porodu i boljelo je tako silno da sam skoro pala sa stola. Trebalo bi upozoriti rodilju što joj misle raditi, no neki od liječnika znaju biti poprilično nesuosjećajni. Blago rečeno  :Smile:

----------


## newmom

> Moje osobno iskustvo je da me jednako boljelo i sa dripom i bez. Prva dva poroda su bila bez dripa, treći je bio posve induciran. drip od prije početka trudova, a na četvrtom sam dobila drip oko 10.30, a rodila u 10.50, dat je uglavnom za bolje stezanje maternice nakon poroda baš zbog toga što sam bila četvororotka.
> 
> Pregled otvorenosti nije bolan, bolno je samo ako usput radi ručno otvaranje radi ubrzanja poroda. To sam doživjela jednom, u onom induciranom porodu i boljelo je tako silno da sam skoro pala sa stola. Trebalo bi upozoriti rodilju što joj misle raditi, no neki od liječnika znaju biti poprilično nesuosjećajni. Blago rečeno


ma svaka tebi cast!! Nama zenama stvarno nije lako. Ja isto zelim 4tero  :Smile: . Da je bolno to svakako..ali miliun posto vrijedi truda.

Dali smijem pitat sa koliko godina si rodila svoju dijecu? Pitam se dali sa godinama i nije tako "strasno", dali se tijelo navikne? Ili dali se postane psihicki i fizicki zrelije?

Eto meni je induciran bio, 28sati..nakon toga se mjesec dana nisam mogla oporaviti. Rekla sam tada jedno djete i vise nikada..a sad vrijeme prodje vidim jedno i mislim si..ma jos jedno il dvoje ma i cetvrto  :Smile: ))

----------


## lasica1234

Jaoooo!! A kakvo je to rucno otvaranje? Da, vjerujem da kad rodis vise manje sve ode u zaborav.. samo da se ne prepadnem previse tijekom poroda.. jel mozda koja od vas bila na terapiji heparinom i jel znate kako onda izgleda porod?

----------


## Beti3

newmom, najmladju sam rodila u cetrdesetoj, porod kao iz price, lagan, njezan, bez epiziotomije, bez tiskanja, samo je isplivala, da mi je tko rekao da se i tako moze roditi, ne bih mu bas vjerovala  :Smile: 
Najstarijeg skoro dva desetljeca ranije, moj muz i ja smo dobivanje djece jaaaako rastegnuli, malo zbog vise sile, malo zbog subjektivne zelje.

----------


## Sybila

> Jaoooo!! A kakvo je to rucno otvaranje? Da, vjerujem da kad rodis vise manje sve ode u zaborav.. samo da se ne prepadnem previse tijekom poroda.. jel mozda koja od vas bila na terapiji heparinom i jel znate kako onda izgleda porod?


Bolno  :Grin:  zabije ruku i vrti i vrti i vrti, a to booooliii... Nemam drugog nacina za opisati. Ja sam se penjala po krevetu i pokusavala pobjeci iako sam znala sto ce se dogoditi, receno mi je...tijelo bjezi iz situacije boli, bez svjesne kontrole. 
Da, tako smo umrezeni, mozak nije u stanju zapamtiti tu bol, sjecas se da je postojala, ali bas boli se ne sjecas. Neces se prepasti, ne brini  :Wink:

----------


## Sybila

I da... Upravo sjedim i gledam (i pokusavam podrignuti) svog "krivca" za zatvaranje, odnosno zaustavljanje otvaranja, usred poroda. Dakle, iako sam se otvarala unatoc svim pokušajima da se to ne dogodi, u jednom trenutku se cura spustila i glavom pritisnula cerviks tako da se on lagano zatvorio, za prst. Da smo mogli cekati, najvjerojatnije bi se ja i sama opet otvorila, ali eto. I to se dogadja.

----------


## lasica1234

Ajme meni, nisam znala da to tako nekada ide. Hvala ti sybila na iskustvu.

----------

